# Scrambled eggs - slow and low or high and fast?



## legend_018 (Sep 23, 2010)

How do you cook your scrambled eggs. Julia Child says slow and low. I learned to do it high and fast and I love it that way. I don't even mix the eggs in a bowl first. This is how I learned how to do it.

1. Butter in pan - when done sizzling and it's hot enough....
2. throw eggs in one at a time
3. mix/scramble all around, concentrating on the yellow parts first. Shake pan in a back forth motion a few times.
4. Everything is done on high heat so it's fast.
5. Toward or at the end - mix a little milk in
6. Cook another minute or so

s&p it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2010)

Scramble eggs in bowl with 1 tablespoon of sour cream for each egg, hot buttered pan, stir, stir, fold, fold, nom, nom.  Fast and fluffy!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 23, 2010)

I do mine similar to PrincessFiona60, but without the sour cream (I'll have to try that!). I want a good mix of the eggs. The wonderful fluffiness comes from a thorough mix with the milk and then cooking over a medium heat. If the eggs are already cooked or beginning to set before adding the milk, it doesn't do a thing except make your eggs soggy.

Cooking scrambled eggs is like baking... chemistry in action! 

I prefer driving off most of the water vapor (stream) making my scrambled almost but not quite dry all the way through, and doing it before the outside burns. That's why I cook mine over medium heat.

Mixing raw egg with milk is what gives many foods, such as cake, that airy lift when baked or cooked in a skillet on medium.


----------



## legend_018 (Sep 23, 2010)

I think i read some where that if you take it off the stove and add a little milk, it helps slow down the process of being overcooked from the high heat.

when i put it back on the stove, the heat is high so the little amount of milk i put in mostly evaporates into the eggs.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 23, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> ...when i put it back on the stove, the heat is high so the little amount of milk i put in mostly evaporates into the eggs.



If you're pouring milk into a hot skillet or a skillet over high heat, that milk's not "evaporating" into the eggs (not possible), but it is evaporating into the air, making it a total waste.

And eggs, once they've set, don't soak up hardly any liquid. That's why bakers sometimes brush the bottom of pie crusts with egg... because egg stops the crust from becoming soggy from a wet filling. Cooked egg is a water barrier.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 23, 2010)

Med high heat.
Melt a pat of butter.
Crack the eggs into the pan.
I don't even start to scramble until the whites are starting to set.
I like to have the white and yolk a little seperated.
I like to season them with McCormicks Montreal Chicken.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Sep 23, 2010)

I like the eggs well blended and with just a little bit of water instead of any dairy. And I always cook on low heat. They come out somewhat soft and fluffy.


----------



## SweetTeboho (Sep 23, 2010)

I've always done high heat, but I am going to have to try low next time.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 23, 2010)

I cook them on high and fast.  Everyone must be sitting at the table and everything else on the plates before I put the nicely whisked eggs (only additives would be salt and pepper, no liquid) in the hot pan with a small amount of oil.  dump, stir until fluffy and not moist (but not dry) and serve immediately!


----------



## SweetTeboho (Sep 23, 2010)

I just read our discussion to my co-worker and she stated this:

Lets the pan heat up (high heat) and then cracks the eggs into the pan.  She uses a spoon, not a spatula, and slowly stirs them.  This way there is much flavor - you get tastes of white and yellow.  After it cooks on one side (like a fried egg) she flips it and lets it cooks on the other.  She says the flavor is amazing.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 23, 2010)

My DH also just cracks the eggs into the pan and stirs them (with a big spatula).  We each prefer our own way so we alternate on who makes the scrambled eggs in our family!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 23, 2010)

Completely scrambled white & yellow (no white slimy spots just yellow) in bowl with milk or water, s & P. butter in pan melted, add to pan and use whisk on  high heat till begins to set. Lower heat and whisk till 1/2 ONLY cooked. Turn heat off and keep stirring till just set, keep moving eggs till you get to the plate and serve. FULLY COOKED IN PAN = OVERCOOKED on plate. Soft and fluffy NO BROWN!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 23, 2010)

Medium hot pan...
Plenty of butter....
Slip two in the pan and scramble furiously....
When you think they're not quite done...plate them quickly.
At the table they will be...
Milk??? Save it for da cat........


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 23, 2010)

Adding milk makes fluffier eggs.  Adding water makes more tender eggs.  

I add a splash of dairy and beat the eggs with a fork.  Pour into a medium hot pan and stir with a fork or spat until almost done.  They'll finish cooking on the plate.

If you get water on the plate, you've cooked the eggs too long.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 23, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Completely scrambled white & yellow (no white slimy spots just yellow) in bowl with milk or water, s & P. butter in pan melted, add to pan and use whisk on  high heat till begins to set. Lower heat and whisk till 1/2 ONLY cooked. Turn heat off and keep stirring till just set, keep moving eggs till you get to the plate and serve. FULLY COOKED IN PAN = OVERCOOKED on plate. Soft and fluffy NO BROWN!!


This is the closest I have seen to how I make mine.  I usually cook them over medium-high, then turn it down if needed.  I hate having any brown on my scrambled eggs.  Like MSM, I want mine soft, fluffy, and yellow--no brown. As soon as I put them in the pan I move them gently around to make sure they cook evenly.

Barbara


----------



## n2cookin (Sep 23, 2010)

I like mine soft scrambled.  I mix the eggs well in a bowl first then pour into a hot pan  that is coated with non stick spray.  On medium heat I stir constantly with a silicone spatula.  I like large to medium clumps of egg not small scrambled bits.  That is the closest way I can explain it.  I used to add a splash of milk to the eggs but no longer do that and really don't notice any difference.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 23, 2010)

I just had scrambled eggs with mushrooms for dinner, and I cooked them quickly.  But I love breakfast buffets where the eggs are so moist and fluffy--I don't know if it is because they cook so many, or because they cook them low and slow, maybe over boiling water?

When I make scrambled eggs at home, I want them now--I am making them because I am too tired or too hungry to cook.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2010)

Selkie said:


> I do mine similar to PrincessFiona60, but without the sour cream (I'll have to try that!).


 
You'll love the flavor!!!

For a sweet treat, whisk with a tablespoon of orange juice per egg, cook plate and sprinkle with powdered sugar.  I use this for my french toast, but it's great scrambled, too!


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 23, 2010)

sparrowgrass said:


> I just had scrambled eggs with mushrooms for dinner, and I cooked them quickly. But I love breakfast buffets where the eggs are so moist and fluffy--I don't know if it is because they cook so many, or because they cook them low and slow, maybe over boiling water?
> 
> When I make scrambled eggs at home, I want them now--I am making them because I am too tired or too hungry to cook.


 
Most breakfast buffet eggs are from a powder mix.They still taste good.


----------



## grain (Sep 28, 2010)

I get used to cook it in a double boiler. It's quite slow but it's always "safe". 

your method is similar to  Gordan Ramsay's method. He's famous to stir the egg like a crazy man but it looks pretty good.
Scrambled egg : Recipes and Tips - wikiMama


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 28, 2010)

Two eggs and a splash of milk go into a bowl along with a pinch of salt and pepper.  Everything is whisked until everything is homogenized.  Butter goes into a medium hot cast iron pan followed by the egg.  I let it cook without touching it until it just starts to set.  I then fold everything to the middle and let cook just a bit longer.  When the egg starts to hold together, I chop it into chunks and stir-fry until everything is cooked through.  The eggs are very fluffy.  My wife likes her scrambled eggs dry.  I cook them until they are just starting to take on a golden color.  I like mine very moist, but not gushy.  I take them out of the pan sooner.  If I'm feeling decadent, I throw on some Velveeta and sharp cheddar cheese, cover, and let it all melt over the eggs.  Put it on a whole wheat English Muffin.  Oh yeh!

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Selkie (Sep 28, 2010)

I fixed some this morning.
Wisked 3 eggs with a splash (1/8 cup) of milk.
Poured into a medium hot buttered skillet.
Let set until the underside was done.
Used a spatula to flip large pieces.
Watched the eggs grow big and fluffy.
Waited until the interior was dry all of the way through (no more steam).
Plated and served with salt and pepper only.
Total time was about 8 minutes.
It tasted great!


----------



## luvs (Sep 28, 2010)

i often take that latter way of making them; that being, gently & using a spatula! 
my Parents' 1977 cookbook says get them plated as soon as they seem slighty firm yet glossy; i abided by that & learned that a scrambled egg, that is a great food!

i use absurd amounts of butter in my pan, too, cast-iron or a copper-coat, from way when ago when people made cookware properly, a cladware pan


----------



## Constance (Sep 28, 2010)

Kim makes great scrambled eggs! He uses about medium heat, depending on how they are cooking. He doesn't add milk or water, but he does add a dollup or two of sour cream, and does not overcook them.


----------



## Mel C (Sep 30, 2010)

Slowish on a medium heat for me - lightly mix eggs with splash of milk and black pepper, as they're just about done I mix in a dollop of creme fraiche and some chopped chives and serve on a slice of crusty rustic loaf toasted - yum!


----------



## Barbara (Sep 30, 2010)

low & slow - drives me crazy to watch some family members use such high heat - makes the eggs tough


----------



## betterthanabox (Oct 1, 2010)

This is the way I do it:

Crack eggs in a bowl and mix well.

Add a gerous pinch of salt, I prefer Kosher. Mix again. Let them sit for about a min. 

Add a tablespoon or so of water. 

Heat a pan over medium low heat, add a small pat of butter, and cook until set. 

The water makes the eggs really fluffy and good. 


Hope this helps!

Joy
http://http//waybetterthanabox.blogspot.com/2010/10/paulas-peach-cobbler.htmlhttp://waybetterthanabox.blogspot.com


----------



## NYBrit (Oct 7, 2010)

That's it.  I'm having scrambled eggs for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 7, 2010)

A while ago we had a discussion here baut scrambled eggs, and if I remember corectly it was agreed that milk makes eggs harder and water makes eggs fluffier. 

Personaly I like to cook my scrambled eggs slowly. I whip them in a bowl, poor into a hot pan, tun the heat down to about medium and cook, peeling the cooked egg of the wals of the pan and folding inside.


----------



## chefkathleen (Oct 7, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Most breakfast buffet eggs are from a powder mix.They still taste good.



How odd. None of the places I've cooked or been to use powdered eggs.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't think it is true either. A lot of places use fresh eggs, but probaly just as many use liquid eggs, the ones from carton.


----------



## chefkathleen (Oct 7, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> I don't think it is true either. A lot of places use fresh eggs, but probaly just as many use liquid eggs, the ones from carton.


  I can remember having my prep cook cracking eggs into big buckets for the morning. Man, we'd go through cases. We used liquid eggs a lot for egg white scrambles or omelets.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 8, 2010)

I like to beat the eggs with no additives and cook them on medium heat.  I'm usually buttering toast so I don't want it to cook too fast.  Medium heat seems to be just about right.  By the time the toast is buttered the eggs are within a minute of being ready.

I watch my salt so I usually have sausage that I cut up and mix with the eggs after they are done.  There is enough salt in the sausage to season the eggs.

Sometimes I like to slip a slice of cheese into the egg mixture right after pouring into the pan for the creamy taste.


----------

